# Hit much beeter with eyes closed



## Siropo (9 mo ago)

Hi, 

when hitting the ball with the eyes closed I get 8 out of 10 shots acceptable. With open eyes I hit the ball with the heel 8 out of 10 times. I tried to focus my sight on the ball inner side but still the same.

Does any real golfer swings eyes-closed?

Cheers

James


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Seems quite a lot of yes/no's out there. I suppose it's "just another way" to try to improve. Worthwhile? Only if it works for you 😉 if you're going on the course and trying it. Otherwise, I'd say practising something you're not going to use regularly is a waste of practise time.

Sometimes, I lose sight of my hit off the tee from the get go. And that's with my eyes open. How am I ever going to see where my ball went if I start with my eyes closed **









Can You Hit a Golf Ball With Your Eyes Closed?


Have you ever tried to hit a golf ball with your eyes closed? This might seem like a crazy question, but there is great value in trying. I tried this very thing two years ago and I can tell you tha…




thegratefulgolfer.com


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

I get the best results when I keep my eyes closed and just image the ball going into the hole.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Jan said:


> I get the best results when I keep my eyes closed and just image the ball going into the hole.


BUT what happens when you actually hit it


----------

